

One Guy Who Has Seen It All Doesn't Like What He Sees Now - nreece
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120916592206646195.html?mod=psp_mostpop

======
bgutierrez
This is a great example of a major benefit of extending human life: Having
people that have witnessed history to guide us through future problems.

~~~
Kaizyn
Well, we still have quite a few wise folks who witnessed the Great Depression.
Nevertheless, we didn't listen to them or consult with them or else we
wouldn't be facing the current economic crisis. Life extension is good, but it
will just mean that more people will witness history repeating itself.

~~~
jgrahamc
The one thing we learn from history is that we learn nothing from history.

~~~
aswanson
Spoken like a man familiar with the problem of induction.

------
muerdeme
_It is, in fact, going to be a wonderful environment in which to take risk,
because there aren't going to be any excesses._

I certainly agree with this, but I wonder if we'll actually see any more posts
than usual that say "@#$% my job, I'm doing a startup."

------
redorb
"Against the Gods: The Remarkable Story of Risk,"

Damn good name for a book!

Anyone notice; if you selected text then right clicked, WSJ throws up some css
box with information relating to that text>? kinda neat.

~~~
s3graham
"Kinda neat", like, "I hope there's a Greasemonkey script to turn it off?" Or
"kinda neat", like, "possibly a useful way to monitize my site and annoy my
users".

Do you honestly think that anyone has ever selected some text on that site,
and then randomly right clicked on it hoping that related search terms would
pop up?

------
chmike
If the majority of investor will minimize the risk they take, there will be
more opportunities and profit at hand for those who will dare to take a bit
more risks. The good news is that it is much less risk as before.

The other good news is that the economy is much more fluid as before. The
market has extended in size (Asian country) and the access barriers is
continuously lowering (as for launching a startup). I'm optimistic. But not of
the "wait and see" kind ;)

------
sygzzy
Is no one else going to comment on how ridiculously long his tie is?

